# Robert Tisserand Interviews Kevin Dunn on EOs in soap.



## boyago (Jan 3, 2015)

Came across this while looking for something else.  Thought I'd share.
http://roberttisserand.com/2011/06/essential-oils-in-soap-interview-with-kevin-dunn/


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 3, 2015)

Very informative article.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## maya (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh! Thank you!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 3, 2015)

Interesting! I never thought of combining a little EO directly with lye to test the changes in scent. Makes so much sense!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2015)

_Interesting read, thank you for sharing!_


----------



## KristaY (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, very interesting! Thanks for sharing, boyago.


----------

